# Exotic Reptile/Animal Theft Far South Coast NSW!



## Mr.James (Feb 27, 2009)

*Published:* Rare, exotic, native reptiles and animals stolen in break in. I heard this news today & found it very very shocking & sad that people even in small towns would commit such a crime. They need to be behind bars some might say, but I'd say thats getting off too lightly. Check it out.


*Source: http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/...akes-spiders-stolen-in-merimbula/1446029.aspx

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjUyOTEuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==

*


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 27, 2009)

> an endangered albino python





> There are believed to be only 100 albino pythons still alive in the world, and each is estimated to be worth as much as $20,000.


  Dear reporter - Do some research (HINT - Google) or buy your drugs from a reliable source


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 27, 2009)

yeh some of the finer details are abit incorrect but still the main point of the story is bad.. Heard it happened in sydney last year!


----------

